# zit?



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

my red bellie p has like a whithead zit right by his dorsal fin(top fin).
does anyone know what it is? shoud i do anthing?


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

anyone??


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

pictures would be helpful...sounds like something, dont want to scare ya yet until i see pics and I could tell for sure.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

sorry i dont have a didgi cam...but its exactily like zit or whitehead, bout the same size too, bt the dorsal fin


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

come on somone has to know


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

ok if its like a white pimple that slightly protrudes,there's a thread about it on here. Do a search on it, but if its white dots, it could be ich.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

thankyou now i need to find the thing about the pimple, looks exactly like one, i know for a fact its not ich


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ok well i did a search but nothing really, i found a pic of what it lookis like on google

note this is not my p.

looks like this but more white than red but near same place


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

HELLO!







You should go back to where you found the picture and see what it says about the pimle!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Does it look like a white wart the size of a pinhead? It could be lymphocystis.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

looks like a oulsa or if on the rear fin maybe tuberculasus spelling sorry


----------

